
Deep Learning isn't a dangerous magic genie. It's just maths - gloves
http://www.wired.com/2016/06/deep-learning-isnt-dangerous-magic-genie-just-math/
======
mtgx
That's what's scary about it. People can get the maths wrong. Or rather they
can't predict every single outcome with maths. It will still be a lot of trial
and error.

